# A sorry tail



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I just want to let off steam! :flame:

My friend's cat just had his tail bitten off by a dog. He'll be OK and doesn't seem too bothered even, but it is horrible to see the raw flesh round the bone on his little stump. 

This is quite a common occurrence round here where people can't be bothered to walk their dogs and just let them out onto the streets to do their business. As well as large number of tailless cats in the village we've seen the bodies of cats disembowelled by galgos (Spanish greyhounds).

Our cat is never allowed out of the house, she wouldn't last five minutes. Fortunately she is old and sleeps most of the time, and we have balconies plus a large roof terrace where she can sit and watch the birds.

The dogs in our village (or rather their irresponsible owners) are the only flies in the ointment, it would be idyllic here without them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

My goodness. Is it legal to have a dog off leash down there? That's frustrating, especially about the galgos.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

halydia said:


> My goodness. Is it legal to have a dog off leash down there? That's frustrating, especially about the galgos.


This is rural Andalucia - most of the locals don't know what a leash is! Except when they tie the galgos to the back of their motos to exercise them ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> This is rural Andalucia - most of the locals don't know what a leash is! Except when they tie the galgos to the back of their motos to exercise them ...


As I wrote that, I was thinking to myself of rural Burgos where the pups roam free as well...


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I our village many of the cats have stumpy tails. I always thought that it was a genetic defect.:noidea:

I'm actually surprised that many cats allow themselves to be caught by a dog. My two little mutts wouldn't stand a chance, but then they aren't galgos...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I just want to let off steam! :flame:
> 
> My friend's cat just had his tail bitten off by a dog. He'll be OK and doesn't seem too bothered even, but it is horrible to see the raw flesh round the bone on his little stump.


That's awful!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jimenato said:


> I our village many of the cats have stumpy tails. I always thought that it was a genetic defect.:noidea:
> 
> I'm actually surprised that many cats allow themselves to be caught by a dog. My two little mutts wouldn't stand a chance, but then they aren't galgos...


The galgos are trained to hunt anything furry I think, and there aren't enough trees for the cats to escape up!


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Well that's solved what for me was one of Spain's greatest mysteries,...so many cats with no tails.
I couldn't reckon up if they were imported from the Isle of Man or else had their tails docked at birth,.....maybe it's a good idea come to think of it,...less chance of the dogs catching them.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

littleredrooster said:


> Well that's solved what for me was one of Spain's greatest mysteries,...so many cats with no tails.
> I couldn't reckon up if they were imported from the Isle of Man or else had their tails docked at birth,.....maybe it's a good idea come to think of it,...less chance of the dogs catching them.


I'm not so sure though

my cat has a whole tail, but her mother didn't have one & all her brothers & sisters were born with barely a tail between them


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I can't see why a dog would gnaw off a cat's tail and then let the cat go. This might seem like a silly question but did anyone see the incident?


----------

